# Source for Motif Template Material



## fgarcia63 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello All,

Can anyone provide me with sources for motif template material (plastic material) for my Roland EGX-300?

Thanks!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Search the rhinestone decoration section in this forum. I think someone said something about a sandblast material from Hartco comes pretty close but I can't be 100% sure.

Use the search feature at the top of the page and search "sandblast" and I am sure you will find several posts on the matter.


Katrina


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

go to your local builders supply and buy either some hard board(don't know the real name) that is made from the same stuff as regular peg board or you might try some of the plastic paneling


----------

